#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >   مفهوم العولمة

## عبدالحكيم

عمرو عبد الكريم
باحث علوم سياسية 




 انتشر استخدام مصطلح العولمة في كتابات سياسية واقتصادية عديدة (بعيدة عن الإنتاج الفكري العلمي الأكاديمي في البداية) في العقد الأخير، وذلك قبل أن يكتسب المصطلح دلالات استراتيجية وثقافية مهمة من خلال تطورات واقعية عديدة في العالم منذ أوائل التسعينات.
يُستخدم مفهوم العولمة لوصف كل العمليات التي بها تكتسب العلاقات الاجتماعية نوعًا من عدم الفصل (سقوط الحدود) وتلاشي المسافة؛ حيث تجري الحياة في العالم كمكان واحد -قرية واحدة صغيرة- ومن ثم فالعلاقات الاجتماعية التي لا تحصى عددًا أصبحت أكثر اتصالاً وأكثر تنظيمًا على أساس تزايد سرعة ومعدل تفاعل البشر وتأثرهم ببعضهم البعض. وفي الواقع يعبر مصطلح العولمة عن تطورين هامين هما: التحديث Modernity، والاعتماد المتبادلInter-dependence ، ويرتكز مفهوم العولمة على التقدم الهائل في التكنولوجيا والمعلوماتية، بالإضافة إلى الروابط المتزايدة على كافة الأصعدة على الساحة الدولية المعاصرة. وبناء على ذلك، فالمفهوم يحتوي على مساحة من التناقض بين وجهة النظر الليبرالية الداعية للاحتفال بالاعتماد المتبادل بين الدول، مقابل وجهة النظر الراديكالية التي لا ترى في ذلك إلا مزيدًا من السيطرة العالمية للرأسمالية والنظام الاقتصادي المرتكز على حرية السوق.
وتاريخيًا، فإن مفهوم العولمة لا يتجزأ عن التطور العام للنظام الرأسمالي، حيث تعد العولمة حلقة من حلقات تطوره التي بدأت مع ظهور الدولة القومية في القرن الثامن عشر، وهيمنة القوى الأوروبية على أنحاء كثيرة من العالم مع المد الاستعماري. 


    بين رأس المال والتكنولوجيا والثقافة: 


    ومؤخرًا، ساهمت ثلاثة عوامل في الاهتمام بمفهوم العولمة في الفكر والنظرية، وفي الخطاب السياسي الدولي: 

عولمة رأس المال أي تزايد الترابط والاتصال بين الأسواق المختلفة حتى وصلت إلى حالة أقرب إلى السوق العالمي الكبير، خاصة مع نمو البورصات العالمية. 
 - 
 1 

التطور الهائل في تكنولوجيا الاتصال والانتقال والذي قلل -إلى حد كبير- من أثر المسافة، وانتشار أدوات جديدة للتواصل بين أعداد أكبر من الناس كما في شبكة الإنترنت. 
 - 
 2 

عولمة الثقافة وتزايد الصلات غير الحكومية والتنسيق بين المصالح المختلفة للأفراد والجماعات، فيما يسمى الشبكات الدولية Networking حيث برز التعاون استنادًا للمصالح المشتركة بين الجماعات عبر القومية، مما أفرز تحالفات بين القوى الاجتماعية على المستوى الدولي، خاصة في المجالات النافعة مثل: الحفاظ على البيئة، أو في المجالات غير القانونية كتنظيف الأموال والمافيا الدولية للسلاح. 
 - 
 3 


وفي الواقع، فإنه على الرغم من ترحيب دعاة العولمة بزوال الحدود القومية ودعوتهم لإنهاء الدولة القومية، والحد من الإغراق في الخصوصية الثقافية والمحلية، لكن الواقع الحالي يثبت وجود قوتين متعارضتين: التوحد والتجزؤ. 


    التوحد والتجزؤ: 


    فبينما يتجه الاقتصاد لمزيد من الوحدة على الصعيد الدولي، تخطو السياسة نحو المزيد من التفتت مع نمو الوعي العرقي والنزاعات الإثنية، في حين تتراوح الثقافة بين انتشار الثقافات الغربية في الحياة اليومية وبين إحياء الثقافات والتراث في أنحاء المعمورة. 


وعلى الرغم من عولمة رأس المال فإن الهوية تتجه نحو المحلية. على سبيل المثال: فإن اختفاء الحدود بين شطري ألمانيا ونشأة كيانات موحدة والسير نحو الوحدة الأوروبية الغربية واكبه تفتت يوجوسلافيا وإحياء الروح الانفصالية في أفريقيا وآسيا. 


وعلى صعيد عمليات الاتصال بين أرجاء المعمورة، فإن تكنولوجيا الاتصال قد قللت إلى حد كبير من تأثير المسافات بين الدول، وازدياد التفاعل بين الأشخاص والثقافات - بعبارة أخرى: حوار الحضارات، مما قاد إلى تكوين ثقافة عالمية جديدة يستغربها الذين اعتادوا على ثنائية "الذات والآخر"، فهناك دعوة للاندماج تبرز في مدارس الفن والفلسفة، وحوارات على كافة الأصعدة الحضارية والدينية. ويركز المتوجسون من العولمة على الروح الاستهلاكية العالية التي تواكب هذه المرحلة، والتي تتضح فيما يُسمى ثورة التطلعات، وانتشار النمط الاستهلاكي الترفي بين الأغنياء، أو الحلم به وتمنيه بين الفقراء.
وتنطوي العولمة على درجة عالية من العلمنة -أي تغليب المادية والحياة العاجلة على أية قيم مطلقة، واختزال الإنسان في بعده المادي الاستهلاكي، وأحيانًا الشهواني، فعلى سبيل المثال: تتعامل ثقافة الإعلام في ظل العولمة مع المرأة طبقًا لرؤية نفعية، يكون فيها جسد المرأة أداة لتعظيم المنفعة المادية، فمن ناحية تعتبر المرأة سلعة يمكن تسويقها - من خلال العروض التلفزيونية والإعلانات - عالميًا، ومن ناحية أخرى تعتبر هدفًا لتسويق سلع استهلاكية كمستحضرات التجميل والأزياء - وتتجلى هذه الرؤية في أشكال شتى منها مسابقات ملكات الجمال. 


وعلى الرغم من انتشار مفهوم العولمة، فإن العالم يفتقر إلى وجود وعي عالمي أي إدراك الأفراد لهويتهم الكونية أكثر من الهويات المحلية. فواقعيًا، لا زالت الهويات المحلية تتصارع مع تلك الهوية العالمية التي تهيمن عليها القوى الكبرى اقتصاديًّا ونموذجًا حياتيًّا (الأمركة)، فعلى سبيل المثال بينما تتحد الدول في وحدات إقليمية كبيرة فإن التواصل بينها مفتقد، وبينما تتسارع العولمة الاقتصادية والعلمية والتكنولوجية سعيًا وراء تقليل فوارق المسافة، تخلق السياسة العديد من الفجوات بين الدول. وتعبر هذه السلوكيات عن جدلية إدراك الإنسان لدوره ككائن اجتماعي من ناحية، وكفرد يتصارع عالميًا سعيًا وراء مكانة خاصة.
ويرى بعض الباحثين أن الإشكالية في العلاقة بين العالمي والمحلي تتفاقم حين تحاول القوى العالمية الكبرى مثل: الولايات المتحدة أن تُعطي الطابع العالمي لما هو محلي لديها من أجل تحقيق مصالحها الخاصة. ويرجع انتشار هذا النموذج الأمريكي إلى امتلاك الولايات المتحدة لمنافذ إعلامية عديدة وعالمية.
ويطلق الباحثون على تلك العملية، "عولمة المصالح المحلية"، ومن المهم إدراك أن مفهوم "العولمة" يرتكز على عملية ثنائية الأبعاد: كونية الارتباط - ومحلية التركيز، وهذا التضاد هو طبيعة كل واقع جديد، لذلك يصح أن نطلق عليها لفظ "العولمة المحلية" Globalization and localization . 


    الإسلام والعولمة: 


    ويلاحظ أن الإسلام وإن كانت دعوته عالمية الهدف والغاية والوسيلة، ويرتكز الخطاب القرآني على توجيه رسالة عالمية للناس جميعًا، ووصف الخالق - عز وجل- نفسه بأنه "رب العالمين" ، وذكر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مقترنًا بالناس والبشر جميعًا. فإن حضارة الإسلام قامت على القاسم المشترك بين حضارات العالم، فقبلت الآخر وتفاعلت معه أخذًا وعطاءً، بل إن حضارة الإسلام تعاملت مع الاختلاف بين البشر باعتباره من حقائق الكون. لذلك دعا الخطاب القرآني إلى اعتبار فوارق الجنس والدين واللغة من عوامل التعارف بين البشر. اتساقًا مع نفس المبادئ، يوحد الإسلام بين البشر جميعًا رجالاً ونساءً، في جزئيات محددة: أصل الخلق والنشأة، والكرامة الإنسانية والحقوق الإنسانية العامة، ووحدة الألوهية، وحرية الاختيار وعدم الإكراه، ووحدة القيم والمثل الإنسانية العليا.
وتبدو الاختلافات جلية بين عالمية الإسلام ومفهوم "العولمة" المعاصر، فبينما تقوم الأولى على رد العالمية لعالمية الجنس البشري والقيم المطلقة، وتحترم خصوصيته وتفرد الشعوب والثقافات المحلية، ترتكز الثانية: على عملية "نفي" و "استبعاد" لثقافات الأمم والشعوب ومحاولة فرض ثقافة واحدة لدول تمتلك القوة المادية وتهدف عبر العولمة لتحقيق مكاسب السوق لا منافع البشر.
ورغم هذه السيطرة الغربية على العولمة ومسارها إلا أن القوى المختلفة الداعية إلى حق الاختلاف والخصوصية الدينية والثقافية يمكنها توظيف أدوات العولمة ذاتها لمواجهتها، ففي قمة "سياتل" التي انعقدت في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ديسمبر 1999 نظم ونسق المعارضون لاتفاقية الجات جهودهم عبر شبكة الإنترنت، مما يدل على أن الإنسان يستطيع توظيف كل جديد في الدفاع عن هويته وذاته... وإنسانيته 

 منقول

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*

أخي الحبيب عبد الحكيم
أحسنت اختيار المقال
فهو مقال في غاية الأهمية ، من خلال أسلوب تحليلي منطقي بسيط و رائع ويناسب فكر الجميع .
بصراحة أنا آسف جداً لأني لم أقرأ هذا المقال من قبل ، فهو يستحق القراءة و الاحتفاظ به .
كما أرى أنه يستحق التثبيت لتعم الفائدة منه

شكراً لك أخي العزيز و شكراً لكاتب المقال

 تحياتي و تقديري 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## عبدالحكيم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي اسلام يسعدني مرورك  دائماً واغتبط به بارك الله فيك وادام الود والاخلاص بيننا
اخوك في الله عبدالحكيم

----------


## deaa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....

اخى الفاضل ...عبد الحكيم ...

بالفعل موضوع رائع ...وفهمنى الكثير مما لم اعلمه عن العولمه ...

ولكن موضوع ...العولمه التى تخدم المصالح القوميه والمحليه ,,,ده يمكن يكون فهمنى ...سبب ابتداعهم لهذه الكلمه ..(مثل ابتداعهم للعديد من الكلمات الأخرى ...أبرزها ....الأرهاب ) ...

فالصراحه انا شايفه النيه واضحه وجليه ....فى التناقض بين العولمه ...والعولمه المحليه ...والسياسة  ...كما ذكر الكاتب ...

فهم قوم مفسدون اخلاقيا ...ابتدعو العولمه التى تزيل الفوارق وتجعل الثقافه واحده ..والقيم الأجتماعية موحده ...وفى نفس الوقت لأمتلاكهم مقومات ...(الدعوه الفكريه ) ...بكل وسائلها التكنولوجيه ...فهم يفرضو المحليه المتأمركه ..المضمحلة الأخلاق ..والقيم والمبادئ ...السفيهة الأهداف ...والتى تسعى دائما لنيل أكبر قدر من متاع الدنيا ...متناسية أو لو صح القول ..غافلة عن الدار الأخره ....وهذا النموذج الذى يرضيهم ...والذين يسعو جاهدين ليصيح النموذج المثالى الذى يجب ان يحتذى به ...ليقتلو كل قيم نبيله ...وأهداف ساميه ...بمعنى ادق ...(ليقتلو إسلامنا ) .......
وفى نفس الوفت ...العولمه ستساعد اقتصادهم وانتعاشهم ماليا ...ليكنزو أكثر وأكثر ...عبدة المال هؤلاء 

اما عن السياسة ....فدمويتهم ...وشراهتهم لتدمير الأخر ...رفضت ان تتمهل فى توحشها ...ولذتها فى التدمير والقتل تحت اى مسميات وان كانت هذه المسميات وليدة منهم مثل الحالة التى نتحدث عنها ( العولمة ) وأخذت تشبع شراهتها فى تدمير الجسد  ...ضاربة بعرض الحائط ما تتدبر وتكنه العولمة  ...للروح (من فساد أخلاقى ) ...

ففى كلتا الحالات ...هو شر نازل ...بنا ...وخطة موضوعة وموزونة ...لتدميرنا ...

فاليساعدنا الله على التخلص منها ...ومن دعاتها ...

----------

